# Project Management Opportunities



## paulj014 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all

I am looking to move to Australia from the UK and search for work in project management.

Does anyone have any leads that I can pursue? 

My experience is varied to say the least -

Engineering
Construction
Branding
Product development
Marketing

Thank you


----------



## EdKor (Jul 19, 2015)

paulj014 said:


> Hi all I am looking to move to Australia from the UK and search for work in project management. Does anyone have any leads that I can pursue? My experience is varied to say the least - Engineering Construction Branding Product development Marketing Thank you


Yeah. It's really interesting what chances to be accepted as construction projects manager vin au


----------



## shermil (Jan 30, 2015)

this thread needs more replies ..


----------

